# open cab / closed cab



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

do you prefer a open cab or closed cab? I mean yeah it's hot and humid here but if you have a canopy for shade i dont think it would be bad , besides driving does make a breaz.do you like a cab better ac/ radio or it's quiter than a open cab. but with a open cab wouldnt you be more aware of whats happing around you ?

why did you like a cab?
why do you like just a canopy or heck even just bare with the rops ?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that while you might not be able to hear everything in a cab tractor, I'm still getting another cab tractor to bale with, I'll hook it to the round baler and there it will stay till I'm done for the season.

Reasons being, if the wind is at your back, and slightly faster than your driving, your eating a ton of dust. Also if you have AC and a quieter environment to work in, you'll not be as near as fatigued at the end of the day and operator error becomes less of an issue.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

My father drove open station cabs for all his life..now hes got skin cancer and lung probelms from the enviroment. Only have two opens hear..both have to be used in barn.


----------



## gold642 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think closed cabs are nice . If you can afford the maintenance on the air conditioning on an old tractor then your better off with the cab. There is nothing hotter than a closed tractor with no air. We had one and nobody would use it during hay season. Finally we removed the cab and made it opened station and it gets used a lot.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I use cabs on all of my tractors and would not have one without it. MLAPPIN made a good point. As I get older, I am looking for comfort and I can pull a sprayer with any of mine. I will not spray chemicals without one. Also, it is very comfortable in the winter for pushing snow, etc.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

also with tractor seats there to short for me , im may be only 19 but i need full back support to sit in a chair , im looking at mounting one of these in a tractor

Scat 80-1606-65L Procar Sportsman Racing Seats


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

tw30 said:


> also with tractor seats there to short for me , im may be only 19 but i need full back support to sit in a chair , im looking at mounting one of these in a tractor
> 
> Scat 80-1606-65L Procar Sportsman Racing Seats


That seat would be fine if you don't look behind you much. I ran a big 4wd tractor that had a high back seat from a semi in it and I hated it!


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

im pretty small at 5'9" 130-40 lbs, i can just lean real far around the seat and look lol . really though when im sitting i need back/neck support and a seat that leans inwards a good back to keep my back straight .most tractors have half way seat there uncortable to me.and could always mount a camera back there if i need it bad enough


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Put a swivel mount on that seat and you've got it made! I had a neck injury years ago and constantly looking back at the mower or baler aggravated a pinched nerve in my back. With a swivel mounted seat, I face the right side of the tractor most of the time and steer with my left hand. Rear view mirrors or a cab camera and monitor are some options if the cab doesn't leave you enough leg room to turn sideways


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Cabs are the only way to go, period. If you hire people ask your insurance agent too. A couple of big outfits near me, found that their workman's comp. rate went down after going all cab tractors. Today's new tractors are more comfortable than most cars.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

plus that blue seat matches ford/new holland xd.i really do love bucket seats though give great suppot to upper back and neck area


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We usually have the MF 399 on the V-rake,it just has a ROPS on it.We usualy are raking at sun rise and done by 9-10am.Not much more enjoyable than raking hay early morning with the cool air and fresh smell of hay.It's not dusty because of dew on it and prly have a sweatshirt on that time of day here to keep the sun off.

I have cab tractors on everything else.You can have a rock fly from disc cutter.And it gets dusty baling.And the AC sure is nice later in the day.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

rops -early in morning while its nice cab afternoon when ac or quitness is nice ?.
i just like cab tractors i think


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Also i would consider

where this is the machine going to live, will your barn doors allow this tractor to come in. I would hate to spend that extra money to see that tractor live outside all the time. I considerd this, among many others as mention by others, when buying a new tractot this last year. I then decided to go with open cab.

That way i know that and all my equipment can come in to be maintained and live outside of the climate and out of the eyes of those who may think it is nice and want to take it..


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Just curious, I have an old 3 cyl Ford 4000 diesel (I'm thinking bout 45 hp?) that's plenty of power for my needs. It just sips fuel too







Is there anything similar size/power in older tractors that has an air conditioned cab? All I've seen at auctions (tho I've never seriously looked for one) looked a lots bigger. An a/c cab in the searing central Texas heat would be nice for sure; just wondering if I need to start looking seriously for one. I have old equipment; a 6 disc Vicon mower, old square balers & a NH 57 rake. None seem to need any more power than I have & I don't need something that's gonna guzzle fuel.

Lew


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

you wanting another ford or newholland or a cab to go on your 4000?


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

1985 ALLIS-CHALMERS 6080 40 HP to 99 HP For Sale At TractorHouse.com

or your you looking for somthing new ?


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

tw30 said:


> you wanting another ford or newholland or a cab to go on your 4000?


Prefer Ford/NH, JD or Case/IH as that's the only dealers here. Cab would be fine but I'm afraid adding the a/c compressor, etc. might be a pretty good chore?

Lew


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

tw30 said:


> 1985 ALLIS-CHALMERS 6080 40 HP to 99 HP For Sale At TractorHouse.com
> 
> or your you looking for somthing new ?


Definitely not new; that one looks nice but way beyond my price range; I'll watch the auctions around here & maybe something will show up.

Thanks!

Lew


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

price range 10k- and below or 5k and below
i can find any thing or i have a couple ideas


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

something like this maybe i dont know if it would fit its for a 4600 i think

Sims Cab Depot - Tractor Cabs and Cab Enclosures - Standard Cab - Ford 2910, 3910, 4610, 4630

you could always go with a cheap tarp like cab or make you one from sheet aluminum then go pick up a small ac from home depot and mount it up and wire it to the ignition for power , though id recommend mounting on top for muiltple reasons

Google Image Result for [URL=http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/build-yourself/90418d1196611810-diy-tractor-cab-best-materials-copie-de-dsc01377]http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/build-yourself/90418d1196611810-diy-tractor-cab-best-materials-copie-de-dsc01377.jpg[/URL]

Zenith 6,500 BTU Electronic Room Air Conditioner with Remote - ZW6500R at The Home Depot


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

tw30 said:


> price range 10k- and below or 5k and below
> i can find any thing or i have a couple ideas


cheaper the better; i'm in no rush. It is one of those "would be nice to have things" right now.

Lew


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

they did make a cab for the 4000 model

Google Image Result for [URL=http://evans.ie/images/site/listings/large/Image04]http://evans.ie/images/site/listings/large/Image04.jpg[/URL]

ok i found a couple tractors 40-99 hp with cabs dont think they have ac but you can just get the one from homedepot yeah it will look funny but hell it will work and feel great but if you have too look back alot you mite want to mount it to the side window or somthing , i think most cab tractors the left side doesnt have a door ? that would be a good spot

0-7000$ range

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5390114

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5770038

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5773560

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5778256

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5547989

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5525827

this one has heater/ac

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5725162

/

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5777030

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5692299

http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/li...contains&bcatid=464&Pref=0&Thumbs=1&scf=false

best bet you could find another 4000 but with a cab or find a cab itself

ill keep looking


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll keep my eyes open around here; there's a nearby auction I go to that in the fall tractors go pretty cheap. That'll probably be my best bet. I sure wouldn't want to buy one from far away sight unseen (plus the cost of shipping would hafta enter in).

Lew


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

tw30 said:


> you could always go with a cheap tarp like cab or make you one from sheet aluminum then go pick up a small ac from home depot and mount it up and wire it to the ignition for power , though id recommend mounting on top for muiltple reasons
> 
> Google Image Result for [URL=http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/build-yourself/90418d1196611810-diy-tractor-cab-best-materials-copie-de-dsc01377]http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/build-yourself/90418d1196611810-diy-tractor-cab-best-materials-copie-de-dsc01377.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Zenith 6,500 BTU Electronic Room Air Conditioner with Remote - ZW6500R at The Home Depot


Don't go there. First of all, a home window unit is AC, tractors are DC. A power converter can be used of course, but one heavy enough to run a window AC unit is mucho $$$. Not to mention a converter that large is gonna pull major juice from the battery.

Another thing to consider, homemade cabs are well in a word...crap. The older aftermarket cabs are in a word...crap. We had several tractors of the same make and year. One was open station, the other had an aftermarket cab on it. The one with the aftermarket cab was louder than the open station.

Tractor manufacturers spend considerable time researching ways to make more comfortable cabs. More importantly they spent a considerable amount of money to make more comfortable cabs. I've found as well the newer the cab, the more comfortable it is, the quieter it is, and the controls and seat are more ergonomic.

Far as keeping the AC working on older tractors, it's honestly not that hard.

Completely flush the system and compressor of old oil.

If it's the piston type compressor, convert to the rotary. Sanden rotary compressors seen to be very reliable and usually work better than the original York or Tecumseh piston type compressors.

Replace the dryer and expansion valve with 134a compatiable componets.

Refill the system with 134a oil then pull a 28-30 wc vacuum and hold for several hours or longer to insure all moisture is removed.

Recharge with 134A and enjoy the cold air and the fact you didn't get taken to the cleaners by paying someone else an outrageous shop rate to do it for you.

AC is not that hard to work on. I learned by reading an old Oliver/White shop service manual for all their air conditioners. A reliable set of gauges and the service manual for that tractor is all you need to trouble shoot air conditioners on tractors. I think I paid 70 bucks for my two stage vacuum pump on ebay and another 100 for a set of gauges from my local auto parts store. Compared to what any dealer or service station charges to fix AC's, the pump and gauges have paid for themselves at least ten times over.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

well i know he is tight for money but right now alot of people are offer 0% finnicaing maybe you could work with them so you can afford it . massey ferguson offers 0% i think for 60 months ask about the 1540 whichs is a compact tractor with 40hp with dealer option of cab .

MF1635
Gross Engine HP: 35.7 
PTO HP Gear: 27.1 
PTO HP Hydro: 25.8

MF1643
Gross Engine HP: 43.5
PTO HP Gear: 34.3 
PTO HP Hydro: 33.1 
MF1648
Gross Engine HP: 47.1
PTO HP Gear: 38.0
PTO HP Hydro: 36.5
MF1652
Gross Engine HP: 52.2 
PTO HP Gear: 41.0 
PTO HP Hydro: 39.4

MF1655
Gross Engine HP: 55.4
PTO HP Gear: 43.0

MF1660
Gross Engine HP: 60.0 
PTO HP Gear: 46.4

MF1523
Gross Engine hp: 22.5 
PTO hp Gear: 18.7 
PTO hp Hydro: 17.6

MF1528
Gross Engine hp: 28.4
PTO hp Gear: 24.5 
PTO hp Hydro: 22.3

MF1529
Gross Engine hp: 28.4
PTO hp Gear: 23.2
PTO hp Hydro: 21.7

MF1531
Gross Engine hp: 33.0 
PTO hp Hydro: 24.5

MF1532
Gross Engine hp: 32.5
PTO hp Gear: 26.5 
PTO hp Hydro: 24.5

MF1533
Gross Engine hp: 33.0 
PTO hp Hydro: 26.0

MF1540
Gross Engine hp: 40.0 
PTO hp Gear: 31.0

MF1547
Gross Engine hp: 47.
PTO hp Gear: 38.0 
PTO hp Hydro: 36.5 
MF1552
Gross Engine hp: 52.0
PTO hp Gear: 41.0 
MF1560
Gross Engine hp: 59.1
PTO hp Gear: 47.0 
these are compact tractors with cab option they have larger utility tractos some with same horsepower but just more roomy i think , aslo find a tractor thats been siting on the lot for awhile and they want sold make a deal on low payments . thats what my dad did with his truck they wanted 250$ a months he said couldnt go over 215$, man that z71 sure is a beaut


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys

I realize that a "home type" a/c wuld be 110 or 220 VAC so that don't seem like a logical option at all. As to a new tractor it's not only being pretty tight on money right now but also justifying one. I'm retired; just a "hobby farmer." Can't justify that kind of bux even if I did have it to spend. I seem to be able to come upon "deals" on stuff that needs some work & come out pretty good & I enjoy piddling with this kind of stuff. I wouldn't be afraid of one with a non-working air conditioner; am pretty familiar with refrigeration work. I converted a pickup to 134 myself years ago; it worked fine for several years until I got rid of it. Anyway, I'll keep my eyes open & something will probably turn up; no big deal if it takes a year or 2 before it does. The only thing I don't enjoy about hay making is the dust & heat but that is overshadowed by the overall enjoyment of making it.

Lew


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

how big is your farm ?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Now if I were from real cold country I would appreciate the heat.

Unless the wife is with me I never turn on the AC in the PU.

Heater YES, AC No.

Now if my fields were not orientated cross wind I probably would sing a different tune. I just am *not* comfortable with out at least a light sweat.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

[
Now if my fields were not orientated cross wind I probably would sing a different tune. I just am *not* comfortable with out at least a light sweat.[/QUOTE]

Whatever! I bale hay in July with a sweatshirt on, but then again my New Holland 8670 has an awesome AC unit. Just remember to moderated temperature before getting out to take a leak!


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

tw30 said:


> how big is your farm ?


Very small (4.67 acres); I'm probably the "smallest operator" here. I cut & bale about 3 acres; it's usually enough to feed my miniature donkeys through the winter but I wouldn't mind finding another patch about that size nearby . That's why I nurse this old equipment along; most of it was made in the 60's-70's. Gotta pick up some carriage bolts & shear bolts tomorrow at TSC & I'll be ready to "test fly" my IH 47 baler I traded for back early in the year (the one that had the broken needle).

Lew


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We just started round baling last year and I can't imagine doing round bales with an open cab. We used
to do all our squares with a IH 686 with a canopy.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

lewbest said:


> Very small (4.67 acres); I'm probably the "smallest operator" here. I cut & bale about 3 acres; it's usually enough to feed my miniature donkeys through the winter but I wouldn't mind finding another patch about that size nearby . That's why I nurse this old equipment along; most of it was made in the 60's-70's. Gotta pick up some carriage bolts & shear bolts tomorrow at TSC & I'll be ready to "test fly" my IH 47 baler I traded for back early in the year (the one that had the broken needle).
> 
> Lew


now i dont even have a farm...yet lol .i plan on getting 200 or so acres farm 50 of it the first year then more the next and so forth.i would by smaller but theres 2 things why not to .

#1-cost just as much as large tracs and usally close to town 
#2-if you ever need more there you have not having to buy more land or buying more land thats farther away ...


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

In Texas we go from above 100 in July and August to 20's and 30's (and sometimes colder). Also a hot, humid wind in the summer time blowing up storms of dust and dirt. Yes, you want a cab.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Not just comfort but SAFTY! Buy a cab. You won't go back. Seldom do I ever here a person wish they did not have a cab, if at one point they have owned one.

Most say they don't have one because they like being in the weather. You do have a small place but when it is time to work the hay or do what ever we can't wait for the temp, wind speed, and sun light angle to be we want....

Plus you will enjoy it in the winter. Pushing snow or what ever is much more enjoyable.

And one last thing to think of is if anyone else will run it, wife, grandkids, children&#8230;. I started working with a 4230 cab at 10 years old and the main rule my dad gave is not to get out of the cab if he was not around&#8230;.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks; i'm going to keep my eyes open for one. I'm alone; only one around to run it. No wife (unfortunately), kids grown & grandkids (all girls) either far away or no interest in farming. Fortunately no snow here; I do get out about once every month or 2 in the winter & crank the tractor up just to cycle the battery & move the fluids around a bit. It mainly just gets used in the spring, summer & early fall.

Lew


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You won't regret it. Before I bought the 2-110 last year the only tractors we had with 540 pto's all were open stations. Hauling manure on a windy day with a side slinger spreader could be the pits. Not so bad now with the 2-110, don't have to worry about the wind shifting now.

Something else to consider, my father usually gets bronchitis once a year, I'm pretty sure if he wouldn't have spent the first fifty years of his life on tractors without cabs eating dust, chaff, and whatever else was floating around in the air, the bronchitis most likely wouldn't be a problem now.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Thought about a loader for it? Or do you have one?


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

well even in august it still 90 here till about december 15. and we also dont have wind here only for about 3 months of the year. maybe a few lighting storms in july heavy rains , but usally it's calm and green here


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

hay hauler said:


> Thought about a loader for it? Or do you have one?


If you're directing this question at me a loader would be handy but not totally necessary. I have an old backhoe with a loader & a skidsteer (next project after I get the hay stuff going) and a little Case 646 "garden tractor size loader" I use a lot that will fulfill the needs for a loader.

Lew


----------

